# CPT 11306 and 17110 same visit



## amylmor72 (Sep 30, 2013)

Would someone mind providing guidance on how to correctly bill when 11306 and 17110 are done on same visit, same site?  Is a modifier(s) required here?

Thank you!!
Amy


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 30, 2013)

You cannot bill both of these for same site,same encounter they are inclusive of each other. 
If they are for different sites you would bill with a 59 modifier on whichever the CCI edit states.


----------



## amylmor72 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

